# Keyboard--light on after shut down



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I just noticed that when I shut down my computer the green light on the number lock turns on and stays on.

Even when I make sure it is off and then shut down, the light comes back on and stays on. 

What can be wrong?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the make and model of your computer? If it's a USB keyboard it may be waiting for an input to wake up your computer. Most systems have a "wake on..." function in the BIOS that allows the computer to be turned on with a key press, mouse click, modem ring etc. Check to see if Wake on Keyboard is set in your BIOS and if you have actually powered down the system or put it to sleep.

If you have a wireless keyboard it might be something like a keyboard on or battery indicator -- check the documentation.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks, I have a PS/2 keyboard.

It's my old Dell model keyboard used with my Asus Desktop.

Just last night when I shut down making sure the number lock light was turned off, after beginning the shut down process it came on, but I hit the Num lock on my keyboard and it went off before shut down was complete. 

Next thing I'm going to try today is unplug it from the back of my computer tower and clean the end and reinsert. I will do that when my computer is off.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Does the following post help? 

HardwareCentral Forums - View Single Post - Num lock light comes on when PC shut down

It also tells you that the motherboard is still receiving power from the Power Supply, until of course you turn off the mains.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I was able to get the numlock light to turn off at shut down. With unplugging and replugging my keyboard into my tower, and cleaning the dust from the fans and inside of my tower the problem seems to be solved.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Now after about 5 or 6 more shutdowns, it continues to stay corrected.


----------

